# What year were these comments made?



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

"I'll tell you one thing, if things keep going the way they are, it's going to be impossible to buy a week's groceries for $20."

"Have you seen the new cars coming out next year? It won't be long before $2000 will only buy a used one."

"If cigarettes keep going up in price, I'm going to quit. A quarter a pack is ridiculous."

"Did you hear the post office is thinking about charging a dime just to mail a letter?"

"If they raise the minimum wage to $1, nobody will be able to hire outside help at the store."

"When I first started driving, who would have thought gas would someday cost 29 cents a gallon. Guess we'd be better off leaving the car in the garage."

"Kids today are impossible. Those duck tail hair cuts make it impossible to stay groomed. Next thing you know, boys will be wearing their hair as long as the girls."

"I'm afraid to send my kids to the movies any more. Ever since they let Clark Gable get by with saying 'damn' in 'Gone with the Wind,' it seems every new movie has either "hell" or "damn" in it.

"I read the other day where some scientist thinks its possible to put a man on the moon by the end of the century . They even have some fellows they call astronauts preparing for it down in Texas."

"Did you see where some baseball player just signed a contract for $75,000 a year just to play ball? It wouldn't surprise me if someday they'll be making more than the president."

"I never thought I'd see the day all our kitchen appliances would be electric. They are even making electric typewriters now"

"It's too bad things are so tough nowadays. I see where a few married women are having to work to make ends meet."

"It won't be long before young couples are going to have to hire someone to watch their kids so they can both work."

"Marriage doesn't mean a thing any more; those Hollywood stars seem to be getting divorced at the drop of a hat"

"I'm just afraid the Volkswagen car is going to open the door to a whole lot of foreign business."

"Thank goodness I won't live to see the day when the Government takes half our income in taxes I sometimes wonder if we are electing the best people to congress."

"The drive-in restaurant is convenient in nice weather, but I seriously doubt they will ever catch on."

"There is no sense going to Lincoln or Omaha anymore for a weekend. It costs nearly $15 a night to stay in a hotel."

"No one can afford to be sick any more; $35 a day in the hospital is too rich for my blood"

"If they think I'll pay 50 cents for a hair cut, forget it."


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I will take an guess without doing a google search and say 1948...?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess the 50-60's


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

1940


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

1948, not that I actually remember any of it myself!


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Or 1952, but I STILL don't remember it!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Early 1960's

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll guess early 1960's also. I remember my dad coming into the house after the gas truck left the farm and saying "my god .13 a gallon for gasoline, what will they want next our blood". That was about 1958. When I went to NDSU gas had jumped to .24 in Fargo. My first new car in 1972 got 28 mpg so it cost me a penny a mile to drive.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

1954


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I would guess 1959


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Couple of guys are close.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

1952


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

1956


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

1957 was a mighty fine year


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:-?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

1948 :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

There is no one year answer....... stamps didn't reach 10 cents until 1974, I'm old enough to remember that. Ted Williams earned $125,000 in 1950, the Presidents salary was $100,000 at that time. Gas was still 19 cents a gallon in 1961, I'm also old enough to remember that, and electric typewriters were actually in use by big business back in the late 30's. Don't remember that last one though.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

1959


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

1946 long before I was born :beer:


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

1947


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

tell us!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

1955


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

94silverado said:


> 1955


There you go!! :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW! I was right and i'm only 17 i didn't even search it either. lol


----------

